# Did the Elves have premarital sex?



## FIRELILY (Jun 13, 2003)

Just speculating. Spiritual and centered beings as they were, do you think the Elves used sex as a physical expression of their love outside of marriage? I don't think they'd engage in totally casual sex but with someone they loved (Arwen and Aragorn??) I think it's probable. 
Whatcha think? Was there something more going on in the Elven forests than we thought??


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 13, 2003)

Laws and Customs Among the Eldar (it is in HoME X, Morgoth's Ring) tells about Elf marriage, traditions and ceremonies, and goes on to say this:


> But these ceremonies were not rites necessary to marriage; they were only a gracious mode by which the love of the parents was manifested, and the union was recognized which owuld join not only the betrothed but their two houses together. It was the act of bodily union that achieved marriage, and after which the indissoluble bond was complete.



For the Eldar: sex = marriage


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 14, 2003)

Well, unless they want an extreme shortage of Elf-children...  Although I suppose that, being immortal, they would plenty of time after marriage to reproduce.


----------



## Zale (Jun 14, 2003)

I suppose that would only work for such supremely moral beings. Can you see it being tried here? The Pope would have a field day!


----------

